# How often do you check Kijji/Craigs list for Guitars??



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

I usually check daily. But I know guy's that are there hourly looking for the "Deal Of a Lifetime". One of them recently found an Epi/Sheraton priced at $450. Turned out it was a USA 1963 Epi Sheraton. The "Kid" that posted the Ad had inherited it from a Family member. The buyer was willing to tell the "Kid" what he had but the "Kid" acted like such a know it all Punk he got it for $400. Anyone have any similar experiences?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Not exactly "one for the ages" but just this weekend I picked up 2 items on kijiji while searching for a practice amp for my youngest boy. The first was a brand new (unopened) set of Fender SCN pickups for $60 and the other a Seagull S6 for $120. I just re-sold the pickups here ( http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Fender-S...130912959820?ssPageName=ADME:L:EOISSA:CA:1123 ) so the money made will buy him the $100 Fender Mustang II amp he found on kijiji. And around it goes...*;^)*


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmm... I check Kijiji and Craigslist approximately never.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

I check everyday as often as possible..


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Then why respond to the post?


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I know gear flippers that are on Kijiji & CL constantly using various search engine tools to email them items based on key word searches as soon as they are listed. They tell me that if you do not contact the seller in the first 5-10 minutes, most likely you are SOL. The HUGE deals are far and few in-between, but they are there. How about a '57 Fender Champ for $75, or two mid '60's Firebirds for $500.

Personally I check every few days. Sometimes being in the right place at the right time.

DW


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Wileyone said:


> Then why respond to the post?


Me? Because you asked.

Sorry, did you only want certain types of responses?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

I'm there every morning. Classic cars n' guitars. Lottery 
dream searches mostly. lol. But, every now n' then, you 
get lucky. Picked up a uncle Mat's SG for the equivalent 
of $90 and traded that up to a '97 Washburn Cumberland.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Never 'cause I hate meeting people in person.
I prefer buying from the web at a fixed price and be done with.

I know, I'm a jerk!


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

I go through phases. When I 'need' something, I'll check several times a day. When I'm broke as a joke, or I'm temporarily satiated, I go like a week without checking.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Several years ago I had an Ad on Kijiji offering to purchase pre 70 Martins and pre 60 Gibson acoustics. I got a lot of flakes trying to sell me 2K guitars for 5k but I also got a few reasonable deals (not steals but reasonable). I still check out Ads about once a month.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Three to four times a week but even then, not very vigorously.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

laristotle said:


> I'm there every morning. Classic cars n' guitars. Lottery
> dream searches mostly. lol. But, every now n' then, you
> get lucky. Picked up a uncle Mat's SG for the equivalent
> of $90 and traded that up to a '97 Washburn Cumberland.


I traded an epi SG for a washburn cumberland...ended up trading the cumberland for a sheraton, the sheraton for a masterbilt, the masterbilt for a john lennon casino and the john lennon casino for a blueridge. still have the blueridge. I miss the cumberland though, that was a sweet sounding guitar for only a solid top. nowhere near as nice as the blueridge but still great in its own right.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I check pretty much every day just to get a feel for what's fair price on stuff. Of course, I still hope to see a nice Les Paul with P90s show up at a fair price... hasn't happened yet...but I'm waiting patiently...


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe once every 2 days or so. I don't feel like it's worth too much of a time investment to be combing the classifieds hourly for a "deal of a lifetime" while I could be doing something productive. Just my 2 cents. 
I have benefited from deals though, but I think just out of sheer luck - a Fender Strat Plus for $400, a Yamaha PAC612V for $80, a Traynor YCV80Q for $225...


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I check about a dozen times a day. I haven't found any amazing gear for super cheap but I've found a lot a mid-range gear for very good prices. I'm pretty good with repairs. About 10 days ago I picked up an acoustic with a broken headstock that I'm quite enjoying now.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I did check daily - mostly out of curiosity, though I have bought a bass amp and a small PA amp - both items that I was sort of keeping an eye out for. I also bought our van on Kijiji, but that belongs in another forum. These days, there is so little action on Kijiji (as discussed in another thread) in our area that checking weekly is more than enough.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuff moves here slowly, it seems.

I'll check periodically on Kijiji, CL is very sparse here.

No real jackpots to speak of, a couple of nice guitars for a reasonable price.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Seems to me that all I ever come across in the Niagara Region is low end Chinese guitars intermixed amongst the hundreds of dealer ads that have pretty much taken over kijiji


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

What about your pawn shops? With all the gambling in that area, do people pawn off more guitars than other places to settle debts?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am on constantly. Mostly just looking. I have done extremely well ...with sailboats not instruments. Last fall I bought the same brand of sailboat I own that had no mast and sails. Took 3k worth of stuff off of it for my boat. Traded what was left for a 5 * 8 enclosed cargo trailer for my band gear. It cost me $700. 
Just worked up a deal this weekend for my brother inlaw where he is trading his 17 ft sailboat for a 21 ft boat like mine ( 4 ft is a huge difference in boats ) 

My yard last fall


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Everyday, I'm obsessed. Also it makes the day go by a little quicker when it's slow at work


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I check about two or three times a day. I'm a CL junkie for reading but I rarely buy. So far, I have bought three amps and one cab over the years. Still have yet to but a guitar on CL.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Greg Ellis said:


> Hmmm... I check Kijiji and Craigslist *approximately never*.



+1...I am a poor musician who can only afford to play what I have. Unless I find an electric archtop/hollowbody for a really good price I am really not interested in buying any more guitars. I am happy with the two I have (one acoustic & one solid body electric).


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I check daily, I don't know if I've ever got any outright steals but definitely some great deals (TU-3 for $30, TS-9 for $20, OCD for $80) so I stay on top of it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i look everyday. but i scan quickly, and i usually dont go deeper than pages, unless im still seeing new ads. i'm mostly looking for a westbury guitar, just in case.

here lately it's flooded with dealer ads. if it continues i'll stop going there.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Those sailboats were cheap because they are missing the keels 3dgrw DW



shoretyus said:


> I am on constantly. Mostly just looking. I have done extremely well ...with sailboats not instruments. Last fall I bought the same brand of sailboat I own that had no mast and sails. Took 3k worth of stuff off of it for my boat. Traded what was left for a 5 * 8 enclosed cargo trailer for my band gear. It cost me $700.
> Just worked up a deal this weekend for my brother inlaw where he is trading his 17 ft sailboat for a 21 ft boat like mine ( 4 ft is a huge difference in boats )
> 
> My yard last fall


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dmc69 said:


> What about your pawn shops? With all the gambling in that area, do people pawn off more guitars than other places to settle debts?


The locals are all broke. The people coming in on the buses don't bring any gear with them


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm on Kijiji everyday looking for classic car stuff, guitars and whatever else I can think of.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out this site: https://ifttt.com/
You can set it up to send you alerts (text, email, etc.) when specific keywords pop up on Craigslist. For instance, every time Rickenbacker, Les Paul, Paiste, or analog synth are mentioned in a listing, I get an email containing a link to the posting. Genius!
Unfortunately there are no "recipes" for Kijiji yet.
IFTTT can be used for other notifications too: weather reports, YouTube videos, Tweets, etc.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

bobb said:


> I'm a CL junkie for reading but I rarely buy.


I'll periodically check out the 'best of CL' for a good laugh. This one for example.

*Free Death Ray parts *

Do you have a science degree? Do you think the world would be better if you could just be in charge? 
Do you want to show those fools at the academy?
I am listing a small selection of Death Ray parts as a service to the junior members of the mad science 
community. This includes a high voltage power supply, suitable for gauss cannon, tesla coil, or even just 
Jacobs' ladder use; three vacuum tubes with emitters rated for soft X-rays (No guarantee of safety made 
when pumped to hard X-ray levels, but then, is there ever?); and a Fresnel lens appx 60 inches corner to 
comer, suitable for solar melting of asphalt, aluminium, and the skulls of your enemies. 

All this is free for pickup. It's all in one convenient 450lb package, a Panasonic PT6G53. Yes, the TV 
functionality is fine, and until recently I was using it as a second monitor attached to one of my command 
station computers. However, times change, plasma TVs go on discount, and you can pick up this attractive 
bundle of parts for the low price of FREE! 

Please bring minions. It's seriously very heavy. 

Email to set up a time to meet at the facility. Available evenings after 6pm, or any time on the 13th or 14th.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I'll periodically check out the 'best of CL' for a good laugh. This one for example.
> 
> *Free Death Ray parts *
> 
> ...


Enjoyed that. Thanks!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

ooo that's good.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> bobb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a CL junkie for reading but I rarely buy.
> ...


Once saw a good one after a big snowstorm that advertised a driveway full of free cocaine.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> Once saw a good one after a big snowstorm that advertised a driveway full of free cocaine.


That must of been in California. A lot of people froze 
their noses the first time it snowed down there. lol.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I check through Craigslist pretty much every day. ... as for Kijiji, I look there too but not as often. There's more ads devoted to third party sellers/businesses and I'm generally not interested in those.

Why every day? Force of habit, I guess. Well, OK - maybe I _am_ just a wee bit compulsive. But I haven't bought or sold anything in months. That's deliberate. It's easy to get caught up in the whole game. I'm already in a place where I have more gear than I need and it's silly to keep going without getting rid of stuff that's already surplus.

But I still look because certain specimens of certain guitar classics still intrigue me and you never know what's going to come up if you don't take a look.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

If you use searchused.ca it compiles kijiji and CL ads.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

As a side note, does anyone else prefer Kijiji over CL like me? CL's layout is terrible and uploading pics is a pain in the ass and then some. Kijiji looks nicer and isn't so cluttered.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Very definitely prefer kijiji over Craig's List - so much so that I never bother even looking at CL. Mind you I try to avoid kijiji as well because it's too hard on the bank balance.

Neil


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't bother with craigslist or kijiji.

It's not because I have anything against them. I just don't need them.

I get what I want here, on E-bay and from local stores.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> As a side note, does anyone else prefer Kijiji over CL like me? CL's layout is terrible and uploading pics is a pain in the @#!*% and then some. Kijiji looks nicer and isn't so cluttered.


What is CL?


----------

